# Lets talk Par38



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have done a little research on these, not a ton so I'm looking for your input

I currently Have a T5/MH hybrid (I don't run the MH)
I have a 125 g 72" x 24"x18"

I was thinking of scraping the current light and going with 3-4 Par 38 and just making my own hood.
I have mixed soft and LPS and going to venture into some monti but not looking for anymore SPS then that.

thoughts? I like the price point on the lights from where I have seen them online.

Thanks for your help


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

really bad idea..

I would stick with T5's and get rid of the MH and substitute them with some led bars like the ecoxotic ones or the reefbrite brand.

Par bulbs have so many problems


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+2
I would stick with T5HO

If I were to go back to LED it would be Radion, Kessel or AI only and in that order. I never liked the PAR 38s

FWIW I switched from Radions to T5 a year ago and would never consider going back. 

Why not run the Halides? What kind of fixture is it? T5 Halide combo is an awesome set-up!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I run a Radion, and if it weren't for the heat and high cost of electricity and replacement bulbs associated with t5 and mh, I would be running them instead.
Par38 are ok for nano tanks, but with the size of your tank, why not just use what your have?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

look into nanobox hybrids or retros. I'm getting a Mini tide Plus M custom. Admittedly with our shitty dollar, it probably is not a good time to buy.

Nanobox Reef


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

The par bulbs are okay. I've been using a par30 on a 2 gallon tank for more than 5 years, but that being said on a 6 foot tank I'd say you need at least 12 par38's, depending on your rockwork and once you get up to that many bulbs you might as well consider the led's already mentioned above. For budget led's the reefbreeders / evergrow / other misc chinese knock offs are all more affordable and probably better options then par38s.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I did the same in the past over my 4 foot 90G tank. I had 5 Par 38 bulbs on it and they are ok if you want to keep softies or low light montis. If you are looking for more sps than it definetly is a bad idea. However you will always notice darkness in spots in your tank. I have now switched to 3 Radions on my 150G and I cant be more happier. Yes the initial cost is high but it paids off on a longer run and you can keep all the sps you want to down the road....


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

the par 38s arent really meant for anything big, mostly nano tanks, Im running two of them on a 29 gallon standard tank, plus a marine orbit led light, needed the extra light ontop of the par 38s.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, thats all I needed to know. Now is anyone any good at taking aprt current usa models and fixing them lol. The fans on the unit need to be replaced they are very loud so I don't use the MH right now. and there is a crack in one of the ends of the T5 fixtures so that particular light doesn't always come on, I could probably figure it out I'm good with that stuff, if the damn thing didn't weight 80 lbs

anyway thanks for all your advice


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I use to have a current T5HOx4 that I fixed. I could give it a go if you want. I'd just charge a few beers or something


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have had LEDs, T5s and par38s.
For lps and softies, honestly, you will be fine with par38s.
You won't necessarily have the flexibility of the other options or the growth, but if you get a decent multicolour spectrum bulb, it will be okay.
Keep in mind that locally it may be harder to easily find the bits you need.
If you don't have anything right now though, I suggest investing both your time researching and money in something you will be happy with long term.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

just saw this is for 125. With a nano tank you'd be okay, but you won't get significant light penetration with a par38 in my opinion on a 125.
sorry...


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Beers are something I always have in stock lol, I just got laid off so right now its put on hold until I get something else. I'll message you next week.

I could probably manage I'm just not sure what size fans I need. i like the MH when they re on if the noise was next to 0


----------

